# Fuji Neopan 100ss developing time?



## mscarmen (Aug 31, 2008)

HI everyone.
I managed to get my hands on some fuji Neopan 100SS whilst on holiday in the himalayas. It was my only choice. And I have never used it before, being an ilford fan myself. I am now back home and eager to develop the 2 rolls of film. However, the developing chart for my Ilford DD-X does not include Neopan 100SS. And after a fustrating search on the internet I have come to no conclusions.
Can anyone help please?
Thank you.
Carmen


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 5, 2008)

Everybody's development times vary, but according to my own records I develop Neopan 100SS at 100iso the same as I develop t-max 400iso.


----------



## mscarmen (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you so much...!
I think its probably wise to try out one roll first. I will post the results!


----------

